# Acrylic Paintings



## DonH

This is my first Acrylic Painting, "Land of Enchantment" 11 x 14. Acrylic on canvas.


----------



## Raquel Ramos

This is Gorgeous, I find it suprising that this is your first one, I hope there is more to come.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Raquel! The 400 or so charoals and pastels I've done helped make the transition easier. I seem to be able to express what's in my mind better in acrylics and will be doing more.


----------



## DonH

"Aspen Highlands". 9 x 12. On Canvas.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Those are beautiful Don! Is there no end to your talent, lol! I love the vibrant colors.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Pencilmein! 
This is my first portrait in Acrylic. "Distant". 9 x 12. Acrylic on canvas.


----------



## chanda95

Your acrylic work is wonderful! I think you have an affinity for it. The first one is my favorite.

Last one looks like Heather Locklear..


----------



## DonH

I appreciate that, Chanda! I've always known I would end up in acrylics if not oils... lofty goals. The last one did look rather like Heather, but the intent was to test skin color in the new medium. I used a multi level glazing technique.


----------



## Zora

[/QUOTE]

Amazing paintings!! I love this one especially.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Zora! I look forward to more postings of your beautiful work.

Based on the Canadian River Valley, this is "The Homecoming". 16 x 20 on stretched canvas.


----------



## DonH

"Full Steam". 16 x 20


----------



## chanda95

I am floored by your two latest pieces. Can't say anything else - Acrylic is your medium. period.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Chanda! Your comment was quite unexpected. That is what I've been thinking: Acrylic fits me. I love the effects of light, and can effortlessly handle that with this medium. The quick drying is perfect for my fast style. Neither of the two last paintings took more than two hours. I don't use a color chart, mixed from only 6 colors (cheap Walmart craft acrylic paint), intuitive combinations don't get in the way of the creative process.


----------



## PencilMeIn

That train has left me speechless...you are truly inspiring, Don.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, PencilMeIn!

This is "The Pack". 16 x 20


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wowza!!! Is that going in the gallery?


----------



## DonH

Now there is a reaction! Thanks! Yes, the plans are to place in in the gallery this weekend.


----------



## eder alan

wow! beautiful artwork indeed  the first is definitely my favorite as well. i lover that scenery


----------



## eder alan

omgosh the pack one is actually my new favorite lol


----------



## DonH

Thanks, eder alan!


----------



## DonH

My first Abstract, and first Impasto, "Nebula"


----------



## chanda95

I dont love it but I dont hate it either. I am not a fan of abstract art. Never have been. I would like to see what else you produce but for me your landscape work really shines.


----------



## WatercolorStain

I adore the train and landscape pieces, and I like the colors in the last, but I too haven't ever been one for abstract paintings.

I'm envious of your ability to create something so amazing with so little.
It's something I strive to do. I've managed to do it a few times in my early and minor projects (with that same cheap paint) but nothing I've ever been able to achieve in a major piece as of late. 

Definitely keep it up. And one more thing, before I start to ramble.. Have you ever heard of plein-air painting, where you sit outside and paint? With (quick) landscapes like those it seems like something you'd excel in, if that isn't what you do already.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda, I think, lol. Im actually no fan of abstract art either, but in the spirit of trying everything, I gave it a try.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Watercolorstain! Actually, yes to the Plein Air. I have done several in pastel, and will soon brave the paints outdoors in this windy country. It might become a sand painting, lol.


----------



## chanda95

DonH said:


> Thanks Chanda, I think, lol. Im actually no fan of abstract art either, but in the spirit of trying everything, I gave it a try.


Lol! I didnt mean it in a bad way. Its not a bad piece just not my favorite of yours. I do love the new landscape pieces you have been doing. I also really appreciate and admire your ambition and willingness to tackle any subject.


----------



## DonH

Thanks for the encouragement, Chanda, I hope this next one continues my path of improvement.

This started as a cloud exercise, and became a full painting. When it came time to select a main subject, I chose Cloud and his lead Mare, Velvet of PBS fame.
"Cloud and Velvet" 16 x 20, on canvas


----------



## PencilMeIn

I LOVED the Cloud series on PBS! I love this painting, too.


----------



## DonH

Thanks, PMI! That was a really great horse story. I couldn't resist.


----------



## WatercolorStain

DonH said:


> Thank you, Watercolorstain! Actually, yes to the Plein Air. I have done several in pastel, and will soon brave the paints outdoors in this windy country. It might become a sand painting, lol.


Sand paintings are better than accidental watercolors, hehe.  I typically neglect the weather forecast and get rained out where I go.

The horses were a liiittle bit before my time but still beautiful!


----------



## chanda95

Adore adore adore this painting Don. Absolutely beautiful. I see improvement in your horses. Lovely piece!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Watercolorstain! Watch the raindrops on wet acrylic, you might come up with an abstract masterpiece, lol!


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Chanda! Ive noticed the farther along I get, the more I want to do. When I do a piece that works like this one, it spawns about 5 more in my head that will be harder, lol.


----------



## DonH

"The Flowers of Rainier". 16 x 20. Painted for a National Parks contest.


----------



## chanda95

This one feels 3D! It really jumps out of the canvas. Beautiful.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! That was a fun painting to do.
I guess I'm going over to Taos tomorrow to talk to some folks, see what happens. Also it was a great honor to be accepted this morning as the 14th artist in the Oklahoma Daily Artists Association.


----------



## PencilMeIn

> Also it was a great honor to be accepted this morning as the 14th artist in the Oklahoma Daily Artists Association.


That's awesome, Don, and well deserving!


----------



## chanda95

DonH said:


> Thanks Chanda! That was a fun painting to do.
> I guess I'm going over to Taos tomorrow to talk to some folks, see what happens. Also it was a great honor to be accepted this morning as the 14th artist in the Oklahoma Daily Artists Association.


Congratulations Don!!!! Thats wonderful news!


----------



## DonH

Thank you Chanda and PencilMeIn! I feel like I've gotten a crash course and a massive amount of advice and inspiration here. I do prefer Taos to Santa Fe.
Here is a painting I couldn't resist: The living room at a friend's place inTaos. 16 x 20


----------



## Amber Thomas Creations

Your art is amazing!


----------



## chanda95

I do too. Santa Fe has a lot of really odd people in it and has lost a lot in charm. It caters to out of staters who like to come for the so called "ambiance"...it is seriously an overpriced farce. That whole town is expensive and based off image and ability to attract the tourists. I don't think highly of it...though it has a thriving artist community.Even us native New Mexicans don't like to go there. 

Another beautiful piece. I like the use of light.


----------



## DonH

Thanks for the complement! I guess i qualify as kind of a native, having grown up in the state. The first time I ever was in Santa Fe (ancient history) , it seemed more like Taos is now.


----------



## DonH

Painted from a pic I took in the "mother ditch" irrigation canal used by the Taos Pueblo, this is "Cottonwoods at Daybreak"


----------



## chanda95

The colors are so vibrant!!! Are they changing up there yet? They are here but I am sure a lot of it is drought stress.


----------



## DonH

Thanks! Im learning from all the art ive seen. Not changing yet, the yellow is just the early morning light on the leaves..


----------



## DonH

This is a 5 1/2" x 18" " painting on a piece of sandstone found near the actual Santa Fe Trail, on my property.


----------



## Alyaa

Your paintings are stylish, especially (Land of Enchantment) and (Cottonwoods at Daybreak) it gives a cheerful feeling because the bright colors and the shadows and light you use.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Alyaa!


----------



## DonH

"*Trouble's Brewin'*" 16 X 20


----------



## chanda95

Very nice!!!!


----------



## DonH

Thank you Chanda!

This painting is based on a photo I took last week of the old entrance gate to the Mabel Dodge Lujan house in Taos.
"Taos Gate" 16 x 20


----------



## DonH

Looking up the Aspens


----------



## PencilMeIn

Love your latest paintings, Don! I'm trying to light a fire under my butt to get going on some fair entries and this year I want to try a painting. You've inspired me to dig out the canvas boards I tucked away years ago.


----------



## DonH

Thank you Pencillmein! Glad to be an inspiration. You have seen my works from near the beginning, its the constant art work that makes a difference. I'm getting works ready for our fair too. Now, hop to it. Create some masterpieces!


----------



## DonH

I have a special connection to Mountain Lions... as a kid, I survived a face to face encounter with one. Now, many nights I hear their eerie cry. Rarely seen , they are nature's stealt hunter.. this is "In the Shadows" 16 x 20


----------



## chanda95

Awesome! Lots of them here too. I like them but don't trust them. Have several pictures of them...working on my own mountain lion piece as well...I fear I will never finish it.

Good job Don!


----------



## Crooks93

this is amazing!.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda and Crooks!

I've been working on a huge project for the county fair and had to take a break from it. 
This is today's work. "Early Fall by the Creek". 16 x 20


----------



## chanda95

Nice!! You will have to update us on how you do! I thought about entering in our bi-county fair but time slipped away and its already here. Such is life.


----------



## DonH

Thanks!. I still haven't finished it. Doing smaller works instead.


----------



## DonH

A plein air painting of the Tesesquite Creek Valley here on my place.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Haven't had a chance to stop in on this thread in a while, but since then I've definitely noticed a trend of improvement. Lovely perspective pieces. Keep it up!


----------



## DonH

Thanks, WatercolorStain! I try to learn something new every day.


----------



## DonH

"The Old Oak". 16 x 20 on Canvas


----------



## DonH

The Old Oak , framed


----------



## chanda95

Oh my. Love it AND the frame. Wow.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! I guess I didnt mention my frames are made right here at the ranch out of native woods.


----------



## DonH

Here is a bit of a departure for me.. started out by just painting some earthenware.. one thing led to another, and here it is: "A Meal from the Past"


----------



## chanda95

Very nice composition and well executed!


----------



## PencilMeIn

Fantastic Don! Is "The Old Oak" and frame going in the gallery or is it for yourself?


----------



## Sean

The 'Old Oak' would sure look good hanging in my home. If you need a place for it Don, I would adopt it without question. The frame just, well, it frames it perfectly. I couldn't imagine any other frame around that old oak. Good Job!

Oh, compliments on the light behind the tree. Cool idea.


----------



## DonH

Thank you all for the complements! It will be going in the gallery, but I had intended to put it in the fair, but this next one, I believe will be better suited there.


----------



## DonH

This painting started out like so many of mine with a single Idea, that of a cowgirl cleaning out the barn. But, it took on a life of its own, morphing into something complex I could have scarcely planned. Heck, I would have thrown a horse in if I had left any room! What spurred the idea onward was how my Dad always brought my Mom in some wildflowers when they were in season. The ever-present cowdog was the final addition. I leave it to the viewer as to what is going on here, a first meeting? Will the cowboy's courage be well recieved? This could turn into a series, lol.
"Wildflowers" 16 x 20









Here it is, Framed, ready for the fair tomorrow.


----------



## chanda95

Your frames really make your work pop. Good luck at the fair!!!! Its a piece with a lot of meaning, I hope it does well.


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda! It turns out they only accepted one painting per person, so, I entered the Old Oak.


----------



## DonH

"Ghosts of the Hunt". 24 x 36


----------



## chanda95

Your choice of colors and subject matter is very reminiscent of the works of Russell and Remington..its a piece with a lot of movement...nice!!! I am still amazed at how quickly you crank them out.


----------



## DonH

Thank you so much, Chanda! I think my problem is craniking them out too quickly, and not paying enough attention to detail. The concept for this painting came from a mounted cowboy shooting contest. I then eventually thought of stories from my jr hi english teacher in Clayton, NM, Dora Coble who was the youngest daughter of the famed buffalo hunter. Billy Dixon. So. With one degree of separation this was inspired. Yes it is influenced by Remington and Russel, but also by the backlit impressionist style of Gerald Harvey Jones (G Harvey). Here is the improved version plus some detail shots.
























I feel good about this one now.


----------



## chanda95

How amazing that you got the idea from a mounted shooting event. My sister does SASS events and I would never make the conversion from balloons to buffalo! Lol..your mind must work a million times a minute. Its a neat piece! I like your improvements!


----------



## chanda95

Of course..as I just wrote that I see where SASS is holding an event in our part of thecworld next spring...appropriately named the Buffalo Stampede.


----------



## DonH

Lol! Too funny! Shows they have good taste!


----------



## chanda95

Lol! I have noticed a big improvement in your horses too. I was just now able to look at this piece on a normal computer screen and like it even more...one of my favorites of yours.


----------



## Sean

When this one was posted, it stopped me cold. Pulled me right into it. Very, very nice.


----------



## DonH

it was a matter of paying attention to detail, Chanda, thanks


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Sean! Its a good feeling to me to know something I've painted is eliciting a reaction.


----------



## DonH

My painting, "The Old Oak" won grand champion at the Cimarron county fair!


----------



## chanda95

Congratulations Don!!!!!! Thats great!


----------



## Sean

Yippy! Congratulations! I bet your walking on water now. I did have a good feeling about this one. Nice going. I think your buffalo painting probably could have take a grand champion to.


----------



## Sean

opps, double posted.


----------



## DonH

Thank you Chanda and Sean! Your support here keeps me aspiring to improve. It turns out that big ribbon was best of show over all of the arts. It does feel good to be recognized at home.


----------



## PencilMeIn

YAY, congrats Don!!!


----------



## chanda95

You have come a long way in a short time Don...that is an accomplishment to be really proud of!


----------



## DonH

Thank you, PencilMeIn!
It feels like years now, Chanda. Somewhere in here, I've passed 500 works completed in 7 months. Some things are moving too fast. I was invited this week to enter a juried, purchase prize show. The catch: get 8 paintings ready that won't embarass me, and frame them by Sunday. Come to think of it, this is going to put me way over my head. 
Anyway, I'm redoing some works that didn't quite measure up..
Here is "First light"


----------



## DonH

"Looking Back"


----------



## chanda95

This stunning! I love it! The only thing that throws it a little for me is the lack of dimension on the horse and rider. On the right side (as you are looking at it) thr transition from the clothing to the horse rump is almost a straight line. its almost flat in otherwise very fluid and alive piece...I thnk even rounding out the rump a little bit would help that. 

Aside from thar this is just beautiful. I love the subject matter and the lighting and the way you did this. Its lovely!


----------



## DonH

Thanks for the comments, Chanda! I didn't paint a horse in it, lol. Was scratching my head as to what you were talking about. Looking at it, I see some of the foreground could be construed. As part of a horse. Hmm, will work on a fix.


----------



## chanda95

Looking at it again on a big computer screen (i was looking at it on my phone and when you do that it really looks like a horse and rider)..I see it better...maybe lighten the outfit a bit more? Something to add a bit of contrast and depth?


----------



## PencilMeIn

My first thought was that he was sitting on a horse, too! The scenery is simply stunning, I just get more and more impressed with your paintings.


----------



## DonH

Thank you Chanda and PencilMeIn for the astute observations! Here is the fix. I picked up colors from the entire painting for the foreground grasses. Note the buffalo herd grazing in the distance.


----------



## chanda95

Nice! I noticed you added wildflowers and did you also lighten the sky and mountains or is that just a trick of the lighting?


----------



## DonH

That's just taking it in daylight. The last one is true to the actual painting.


----------



## chanda95

Well its really pretty!


----------



## chanda95

Well its really pretty Don!


----------



## DonH

Thanks!
One day left, two paintings short for the contest/show. I know this is a futile effort, but a challenge that must be faced.
This painting came from a couple of pics I took last month, plus an imagination... "Santa Fe Fire and Ice"


----------



## Jeff

great colors- man I still really love the buffalo hunt piece, I go back to it constantly. I had missed your post about the win at the fair, way to go Donny! outstanding!! and yep the frames are the frosting on the cake.
really beautiful work.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, what a difference in the "looking back" one, Don! 

I know you'll get those last two done. Good luck at the show, you'll do great!


----------



## chanda95

So how is it going Don? Are you going to meet the deadline? I am sure you will. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Again, lovely lovely _lovely_ paintings. Saying that the buffalo hunt piece is gorgeous would be an understatement. Okay, enough drooling...

I think it's a little late for me to give you deadline-meeting advice, but I have been known on occasion to wait 'til the last possible moment to finish a piece. For me, it's always been about late nights and _juuust_ enough caffeine to keep you awake, but not enough to make your hands shake!

Some real advice: Don't rush the process, but instead, condense it (meaning more work and fewer breaks over a short period). I've also been known to recycle a piece or two *cough* by scratching the date off *cough cough*. But in the end, just keep in mind something that I can't seem to: your health and pride in your work are more important than a deadline. 

But if you can make the deadline (which I don't doubt you can do), then I think we can all agree that you'll do well.


----------



## DonH

Thank you so much, my friends for the advice and encouragement! I only had 7 ready in the end, but that worked. Hands not too shakey from late late night sessions, lol. The buffalo hunt and Old Oak revieved no small amount of attention at check-in. Supporting evidence of originality was required for each painting (photos, sketches) I saw a number of paintings rejected for lack of it, but, miracle of miracles, all 7 of mine made the cut.
I have no high expectaions for this event: 95 fantastic artists from 5 states, over 500 paintings, then there's me, ameteur amoung pros. Here are some pics of the works in frames I built this week.
























It will be next weekend before I know results when the show opens to the public.


----------



## PencilMeIn

Amateur? Pfffff, not you, Don! Your work is as good if not better than a lot of "pro's" work I've seen. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and nobody can look at your work and not be moved. You're going to do great!!!


----------



## DonH

Thank you for that, PMI! 

Back to the routine.. here is a remake of one I did last spring in Pastel,
"End of Day" 16 x 20 on Canvas


----------



## chanda95

Beautiful use of light Don. It is a "fall is in the air" piece for sure!!! You captured the fall lighting to a T.


----------



## Sean

I sure like your trees, especially the Aspens. I have several favorites. I'm fond of the 'looking up at the Aspens' alot and also the 'Old Oak' even though it's not Aspen, it's fun to look at.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Chanda and Sean! I really enjoy painting trees. If I wasn't so restless, I might make a tree artist exclusively.
Here is a painting with trees in it, but the main character is a bull Buffalo with an attitude: "The King of Yellowstone". 16 x 20. (You got me on the buffalo kick, Sean)


----------



## chanda95

Very nice Don! Another piece where you almost feel as though you are there. Quiet and cool with only the sounds of the breathing and bellowing of the buffalo and the sounds of birds in the distance...

Nice!


----------



## Sean

My first impression, "Burr, where's my jacket!"
Very nice job. You caught the beauty and the harshness. The wind-swept snow covered foreground is wonderful. Plus you show the depth of the scene, which I imagine must be difficult to do. Great!


----------



## DonH

Thank you both for that! It was a fun painting to do. As to depht in the painting, its a matter of applying perspective in scale along with effective composition. Or is it I was lucky. In that one? Lol!

The gallery I show in announced an Owl and bird painting show for October, so I did this today, a remake of my early charcoal, "Watcher in the Moonlight". This is my first bird attempt in Acrylic. "Snowy Owl"


----------



## PencilMeIn

LOVE these, Don!


----------



## chanda95

That is so neat Don!!! I still can't get over how quickly you crank such beautiful pieces out!


----------



## DonH

Thanks, PencilmeIn and Chanda! Sometimes they work easily. Depends on getting my coffee quota, lol.


----------



## DonH

I haven't painted children before. This little girl is pouting over her hat falling off in "Lost Hat"


----------



## DonH

Here is an update on the NM art show I entered: on the first day, "Legends of the Hunt" sold for the asking price. I am simply blown away.


----------



## chanda95

Its a spectacular piece Don...I am not at all surprised. Congratulations!!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda!
At the urging of a family member, I added a mischevious Blue Heeler puppy.


----------



## chanda95

Lol! Super cute Don!! Heelers are mischevious..we have 4..


----------



## PencilMeIn

> on the first day, "Legends of the Hunt" sold for the asking price


Yay, congrats, Don, so happy for you!


----------



## chanda95

What ya working on now Don? Anxious to see it!


----------



## DonH

Working on corn harvest, lol. Art will be on hold for a while.


----------



## chanda95

Send some of that corn my way!!! We are done with everything here..got a frost a few weeks ago and snow predicted for the wknd. Boooo


----------



## DonH

No snow here yet, good thing, a lot of corn still to harvest. I have made a commitment to 15 minutes a day painting, albeit through bleary eyes. Some clouds boiled up to the east last week and my imagination went wild with the scene. Here is detail (About 1/5th of the whole painting) from my work in progress, "They Ride the Endless Sky"


----------



## PencilMeIn

Very nice, Don! Glad to see you share again, I was going through withdrawal.


----------



## chanda95

Miss ya Don!! This is fabulous. I can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## DonH

Thank you both! I took a bit of a turn tonight, I know this is a pastel, but put it in this thread... from a scene in my mind... "Misty Cliffs"


----------



## Jeff

I'm diggin they ride the endless sky-cant wait to see the whole thing. great work man!! congrats on the sale, like Chanda I'm not at all surprised. I would imagine if you scanned your work and made giclee prints you could sell those babies constantly.


----------



## DonH

Thanks so much, Jeff! I do have several kinds of prints for sale on my home page. No takers yet, lol.

Here is more done to "They Ride the Endless Sky" 








This constitutes about 25 percent of the total painting. The aparent steel look on the bull's noses, horns and hooves is intentional and integral to the meaning of the painting.


----------



## DonH

Painting just a few minutes a day has been a challenge; hats pff to those who do it regularly. Here is my progress on "They Ride the Endless Sky"


----------



## chanda95

Can't wait to see this one finished!!!


----------



## DonH

Thanks Chanda!


----------



## DonH

Painting #531


----------



## DonH

"The Sea Remembers" Acrylic Impasto


----------



## DonH

Union Pacific #844 came through the area last week. This is "The Challenger"


----------



## Jeff

holy crap man! The Sea remembers is superb. ...like Sue-PERB. -and me and the boy are train fans so if you dont mind I might just make this one my desktop. (thumbs up brotha)...keep em comin Donny- the world is a much more colorful place with you laying it out for us.


----------



## DonH

Thank you, Jeff! Your comments are very encouraging! Of course you can use it for your desktop. As a sidenote, the Challenger sold within 12 hrs of painting it. After this tour, #844 goes back to the yard in Cheyenne. "The Sea Remembers" developed in a strange way, a stream of consciousness painting with no plan.


----------



## PencilMeIn

> the Challenger sold within 12 hrs of painting it.


That's awesome, Don! Every time I look at it I see details I didn't see before, fantastic job!


----------



## chanda95

Love your new work Don. FANTASTIC!


----------



## ToastyRichard

Feed back please, i think the exploding head may be over worked an starting to lose color. This is my biggest problem is not knowing when to stop or being careful i tend to over work pieces alot.


----------



## fhyde

Wow...I'm really loving your work. It's making me want to work more with acrylic painting than I have been lately.


----------



## hebsarts

*Paintings*

Hey fellow artist please check my website out and leave me some feedback. Thanks and enjoy!!! www.hebetsarts.bigcartel.com


----------



## Kanga

DonH,

Wow! Your images are amazing! I think your a professional artist. Keep up the great work!

Kanga


----------



## Kanga

ToastyRichard said:


> Feed back please, i think the exploding head may be over worked an starting to lose color. This is my biggest problem is not knowing when to stop or being careful i tend to over work pieces alot.


Richard,

You have an incredible knack for figuring out just what you want! There's an old saying in show business, "Always leave the audience wanting more!" If you understand that phrase then you are well on your way to being a master artist!

All my best,

Kanga


----------



## loomistunes

Wow Beautiful Work


----------



## Jeff

where is Donny? ...hellooooo Donny!?


----------



## Michael Graves

Yeah....I miss old Don! Come home man!


----------



## Ehab

You work is truly awesome. Browsing through your paintings, it was a delight to come across some brilliant artwork. My personal favorites are "The Pack", "They Ride the Endless Sky" and "Trouble's Brewin". Keepcreating awesome artwork!

The Paint Stuff


----------



## erincrain

You can find best acrylic paint artist here.


----------



## wednesdayschild888

DonH said:


> "Full Steam". 16 x 20


That's incredible.


----------

